# need to convert 120/240 gen. to 240 only



## johnh (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a coleman 5000 watt generator that I want to convert to 240 only to get full rated power from it. I have the 220v plug connected to my dryer plug, but I am limited to 20 amps on that and I don't want to have to string extension cords through the house. My plan was to parallel the 120 volt outlets with the 240 volt outlet (in phase of course) and get the full 40 amps 240 volts to my dryer plug. I could then run the hot water heater and stove at the same time. Anybody see why I can't do this?


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Are you expecting to get 9600 watts from a 5000 watt generator?


----------



## johnh (Feb 16, 2014)

No, I am wanting to get the full 5000 watts on the 240vac output. I think I have figured it out though. If I tie the left 120vac outlet with the same phase on the 240vac plug and the right 120vac outlet with the same phase on the 240vac plug, I will get full current at 240vac and it will still be protected by the two fuses. Just need to upgrade my extension cord to handle the current.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

What labotomi is saying, I believe, is that the existing circuit will allow you to utilize the generators rated capacity.

If the generator was, as you say, rated at 5000W and has a "240V"/20A circuit then; 240Vx20A=4800W
You can't get [email protected] because that would be 9600W.
The "240V" circuit is already accomplished by combining the 2 120V circuits.

For clarity, [email protected] = [email protected]


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

you are limited to the placard wattage of 5,000



> NOTE: Total power drawn from all receptacles must not
> exceed the nameplate ratings.
> A. 120 V, 20 Ampere Duplex Receptacle
> 20 amps of current may be drawn from either of the duplex
> ...


----------



## johnh (Feb 16, 2014)

yep, I see I had my math wrong, thanks.


----------

